# stock foglights



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

anybody know how to pull 'em out? im sure everyone's swapped out their bulbs to "hyper white" or whatever, i need to know how to remove them. i found the two screws on the inner side, but there seems to be another one on the outside. please tell me i dont have to remove my bumper


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

you have to go in back of the fog light under the car....there will be a plastic retainer screw to screw off then you can pull out the cap that holds the wires...disconnect the wires and there will be a thin metal clip that holds the bulb in lift it up and there ya go..pull it out and switch it..

that should be about it


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, i know the retainer for the headlights were a pain in the ass for me but what he said should solve the problem and be similar.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

that retainer is a pain in the booty to get back on


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah its a real pain in the ass i couldn't get the damn bulb back in...


btw the screws in the from jicydk are for the adjustment..


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

all right, ill try it. i think thats the way i tried to go about it the first time, but it looked like even if i got the clips removed there is such limited space that it would come out anyway. thats why i thought you had to remove the entire housing. thanks


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

there is very little room to move around...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

little room isn't the word... i had damn evey small thing you can think of to try to get it back in....w a pain in the ass..


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

listen to SEL....there is no room and it is a pain in the ass....but you need the fogs to look good too!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*but where...*

I always read the fog light threads but guess I need to know where I can come up on some OEM foglights not at OEM nissan prices. Any thoughts? Thanks Pablo


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

do the sentras have a spot on the bumper for the foglights? i never really looked, but i saw one today, that looks smooth on the corners, like they werent intended to have the stock foglights there. IMO aftermarket foglights look better. im thinking about taking my stock ones out and getting some aftermarket ones. if i do, ill put 'em up for sale on here.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

for the entire foglight...i would say a junkyard? i have seen someone selling their old ones on Ebay but that is like finding a needle in a haystack


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*oem foglights*

ok.. well i'm lookign to buy some oem foglight so if anyone knows of any for sale or are selling theres.. please e-mail me @ [email protected] or pm me

later


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

some sentras have no spot for the foglights, hence people switch to aftermarket fogs even with factory bumpers, later sentras, have them, 200's always have them, and even without the foglights options, and for those with factory fogs, check out the other thread somewhere here where you can have the fogs on with just the park lights, and even with the high beams, have it, modified it, lovin' it........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

99 and i think 98 sentras have the openings for the fogs...

you can find them on ebay... i see them on there all the time

or check sr20deforum.com i think someone over there is selling some


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

I found mine on eBay about a year ago took me a while


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

ok i just tried to swap my stock fog bulbs with some aftermarket ones. problem: once i get to the bulb, the end of the wire seems stuck onto white thing. i have no idea how to detach the wire and pull out the bulb. so i gave up and put it back together. can someone please explain how i detach the wire from that mess?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

your power wire plugs into that white thingy and should be able to detach it...pull it out of the "cap" and it is easier to do.hope that helps


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

finally i put in my bulbs. damn that was a pain in the ass. all the parts around the area scratched up the skin on my fingers and hands cuz there is so little space to work with. but my fogs look good now. i think my bulbs are a little bit crooked still, so i gotta readjust them


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *<snip> thats why i thought you had to remove the entire housing. thanks *


BINGO!!! You have to remove the entire foglight housing. Remove the black plastic trim piece with the phillips screwdriver, remove the two bolts top and bottom that have a phillips/10MM (I think) head. After that, there is a weird fitting toward the outside of the car. It'll seem like it's not going to come but it will... just yank harder (felt like I was going to break the stupid thing the first time I did it) Once you get the housing loose, it's easy to unclip the wiring harness and pull the foglight apart to get to the bulb itself. The retainer clip and the little housing that the H3 bulb connect into are a bit of a pain in the butt but it's *MUCH* easier than trying to do it while under the car and in the limited space you have with the housing in place!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks, man.. id kinda rather pull the housing out, than lie on the ground for like an hour.... the only thing that held me back was that wierd fitting that you were talking about, it's not a solid screwed in piece? so i can just yank i out? what direction should i pull? down or toward the car? also, does it just get forced back in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *thanks, man.. id kinda rather pull the housing out, than lie on the ground for like an hour.... the only thing that held me back was that wierd fitting that you were talking about, it's not a solid screwed in piece? so i can just yank i out? what direction should i pull? down or toward the car? also, does it just get forced back in? *


The piece is like a rod (for lack of a better word) that's a little wider at the very end. It fits into a plastic piece that's got a little give in it (so, when forced, it'll come out) One you remove the two bolts, you want to pull the foglight toward the center of the car away from that rod/fitting that's holding it in place. Maybe toward the center of the car and out a little but mostly to the center of the car


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

kinda like a washer, w/ a cut in it, so it can slide out right? i think i got it


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *kinda like a washer, w/ a cut in it, so it can slide out right? i think i got it *


Not *QUITE* The piece on the foglight housing is a bit larger at the end of it and it more POPS into place than slides. If you're unsure and want to wait till this weekend, let me know. I'll probably be fooling with my foglights and will be removing one of them so I can take a picture for you


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i understand now. thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

My stock foglights (95 SE-R) are not working. There are no blown fuses, relays seem to work, and I have new bulbs. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

maybe use a check light to see if there is power getting to the bulb harness


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

02 ALMERA said:


> *Not *QUITE* The piece on the foglight housing is a bit larger at the end of it and it more POPS into place than slides. If you're unsure and want to wait till this weekend, let me know. I'll probably be fooling with my foglights and will be removing one of them so I can take a picture for you *


Sorry it took me a little bit but I took pictures this weekend at Carl Monopoli's:

http://www.kieranlavin.com/ray

Pictures DSC00498 (which sucks), 499 (which you can see the foglight and the 'receiver'), and so on...

Pictures 490-92 are not two gay guys! It's a ghetto spring compressor. Jeremy Keppler is holding the suspension trying to get the top nut on while Ray Kawski (on bottom in green overalls) and I (on top with blue overalls) act as the spring compressor. So those are.... about 350LB springs, right?


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*now what*

Sup all. In the living room I got a stock set of foglights and I just picked up the fog light inclusive signal stalk for the sterering wheel. I know I've got the external wiring. Is the stalk going to be plug and play (i.e. is the needed wiring going to be present once I take off the old stalk) Trying to check before I start dismantling tnings... Thanks. Pablo


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: now what*



kristinspapi said:


> *Sup all. In the living room I got a stock set of foglights and I just picked up the fog light inclusive signal stalk for the sterering wheel. I know I've got the external wiring. Is the stalk going to be plug and play (i.e. is the needed wiring going to be present once I take off the old stalk) Trying to check before I start dismantling tnings... Thanks. Pablo *


I couldn't tell you for absolute sure but I don't think it'll be there. I'd think that you'd be required to run the wiring from inside out to the stock foglight locations. Check your relay box to see if there's even a fuse for the foglights. I wouldn't even think that is there. You'll probably need to go from the foglights to the box and then into the car


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*we'll see*

Took a look under the hod and the appropriate fuse is in the right place. I guess I'll take the cover off the steering column and see what I find. Won't set off an air bag will I? just checkin, sheesh, don't call me stupid, I'd hate to get back on the forum and tell everyone about an experience with an airbag and a parked car .


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: we'll see*



kristinspapi said:


> *Took a look under the hod and the appropriate fuse is in the right place. I guess I'll take the cover off the steering column and see what I find. Won't set off an air bag will I? just checkin, sheesh, don't call me stupid, I'd hate to get back on the forum and tell everyone about an experience with an airbag and a parked car . *


I've stared the airbag face-to-face... just be careful what wires you touch. You might want to disconnect the airbag fuse but I never did get an answer a while back if it'd detonate when you replace the fuse if you pop a sensor the wrong way with the fuse disconnected. I'd think you'd be safe if you disconnect the fuse. Interesting that the fuse is there. Hope all the wiring is there for you; that'd be really cool!


----------

